# Question about value of LGB trains...



## hapee2525

I have a question about a train I have.

I have gotten this train that I cant do much with and was hoping on selling it. Ive seen these crazy prices on ebay for thousands of $$$ and was wondering 2 things would anyone spend that much and how much is mine worth. I have 7 cars (2 have motors) around 60 tracks that are 3 in. wide (hopefully that can give u a size example), track cleaner, controls, and a couple rocks and trees to go with it. On the train it says L.G.B. by Lehmann (the people who made it if i had to guess) will that effect the price? I plan to clean it up and make any small repairs.


----------



## Boston&Maine

I sounds like you have G scale trains... As for there value, I am clueless


----------



## hapee2525

Thank You that might help me when I'm searching around.


----------



## tankist

i'm not verse in large scale at all, but your post has almost no details to give any kind of remotely precise estimate. pictures are also a must.
for value as i always answer - the value of your items will be exactly as much as highest offer you will receive from potential buyer. thosands in asking price mean nothing. the challenge is to find that buyer.

EDIT/PS:
about your "thousands dollars" i found my first engine on ebay for ~500$ . nuts! its a cheap relatively mass produced toy engine. just because there is a wacko trying to find an idiot buyer, means very litle as far as actual value of an item


----------



## tooter

hapee2525 said:


> I have a question about a train I have.
> 
> I have gotten this train that I cant do much with and was hoping on selling it. Ive seen these crazy prices on ebay for thousands of $$$ and was wondering 2 things would anyone spend that much and how much is mine worth. I have 7 cars (2 have motors) around 60 tracks that are 3 in. wide (hopefully that can give u a size example), track cleaner, controls, and a couple rocks and trees to go with it. On the train it says L.G.B. by Lehmann (the people who made it if i had to guess) will that effect the price? I plan to clean it up and make any small repairs.


It's good you have LGB because they're very logical. Every engine and car has a specific number on it somewhere. Simply make a list with short descriptions of each item and it's model number. Then go to ebay and search for "LGB #xxx engine or car" and you'll see if there's anything up for sale that matches what you have. Watch the auctions close and note the selling prices. That will give you a range of value for what you have.

If you make a number list or take pictures, do post them here... 
I'm always curious as to what people have. You can also go to an LGB seller website with your numbers and see what they go for new, or even if they are sold any longer. If you have anything that is odd, discontinued, or out of the ordinary, the prices can go up exponentially. 

If your tracks are in good condition, they are also worth good money as the quality and durability of LGB track is excellent.

Greg


----------



## tworail

Ask me, I might have a clue.

If it's a train set, and if it contains a small-er locomotive and a bunch of two axle cars, I doubt it would be worth a ton. 

Alot of people who post stuff on eBay like to think they can sell items for MSRP + some inflated value.


----------

